# Making a baffle



## bestee (Aug 17, 2007)

According the Day 4 of the smoking course, Jeff recomends installing a baffle on my offset in order to keep heat even, not torch the near stuff, and be able to cook to far end stuff properly. I have the attached (pic)smoker. Pretty standard offset. Any suggestions on how to make and insert a baffle? Materials? how to attach it?..any insight would be very helpful. For the ribs in the picture below, I had to rotate the placement on an hourly basis. They came out great...but I would like to even it out and keep the door closed longer.


----------



## smokemaster (Aug 17, 2007)

I've got a Charbroil Silver Smoker which is similiar (firebox on the other end).
Here's a pic of my baffle and tuning plates.

The Silver Smoker (SS) cooking chamber is 35" long and 16" wide.

*My baffle is 14" wide 12" long and extends under the first tuning plate 4 1/2".  *






*There is a 1 1/2" gap between the baffle and the front of the chamber and 1/2" on the rear.  *






*Tuning plates 1 & 3 measure 13 3/4" x 10 1/4" and #2 is 13 3/4" x 7".  The tuning plates are 3 3/4" above the bottom of the chamber. There is a 1/2" space between plate 3 and the right wall.*





Hope this helps.


----------



## bestee (Aug 17, 2007)

great pics!!! just what I was looking for! Thanks


----------



## smokemaster (Aug 17, 2007)

It's best if you can make your baffle fit tight near the firebox.  Mine needs to be widened.  Post some pics when you get it done.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 17, 2007)

I agree, I made mine fit tight near the FB also...


----------

